# safe nitrous?



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

would a 75 shot of nitrous be relatively "safe" on a stock LS2? if not are there any mods to make it safe-ish? Im looking at the zex kit on pfyc.com. says its built for lsx engines.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

youngGoat said:


> would a 75 shot of nitrous be relatively "safe" on a stock LS2? if not are there any mods to make it safe-ish? Im looking at the zex kit on pfyc.com. says its built for lsx engines.


I put a small dry shot of nitrous on my GTO. I personally would never put a wet shot on a fuel injected engine. Some people will argue differently but the reason being that i will not run a wet setup is that the intake manifolds are not designed to handle a atomized liquid and if there is a problem with the fuel solenoid it could cause a fire. I believe if everything functions perfectly the wet system would probably work just fine but running a dry setup will eliminate having that potential problem and will also help eliminate individual cylinders from running lean. 
I went with the harris speedworks interface that controls the fuel and the timing and various other settings. The microedge nitrous controller which is awesome and only costs like $150. The microedge controller controls everything. There are two splices you have to make for throttle trigger and for your o2 sensor. It monitors the air fuel ratio and has a shutdown feature if it runs lean. All you have to buy is the interface and the microedge with a bottle and plumbing and make sure you get a decent bottle heater because this isnt your typical dry setup. You need consistant bottle pressure to run optimal with the interface. This is the most advanced dry setup there is and it is very safe but make sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

I know the 04's can handle a 150 wet shot fine. I have been spraying a 100 wet shot for a while now with only changing the plugs and wires. I did however have a little mishap one night (nitrous backfire) when i missed a 4th (went into 2nd lol) and it blew a whole in the back of the stock intake manifold. I just took that as an excuse to upgrade the manifold and the shifter 

EDIT: Also i bought a used universal kit off of a guy for 400 bucks and made it work with my car


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

would i need to get a tune with either of those set ups(Wet or dry)?

Ive always heard the opposite that wet shots of nitrous are safer for your car and to never use a dry setup, but thats all opinionated i guess. Im ok with some risks but blowing an engine is my worry.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

youngGoat said:


> would i need to get a tune with either of those set ups(Wet or dry)?
> 
> Ive always heard the opposite that wet shots of nitrous are safer for your car and to never use a dry setup, but thats all opinionated i guess. Im ok with some risks but blowing an engine is my worry.


Verifying tuning is always a good idea but i did not get a dyno tune with my setup because it is not needed with the interface you can tweak the fuel and pull the timing and you can verify your fuel ratio with the microedge(you can monitor the fuel ratio while you are spraying) and also set shutdown points at desired fuel ratios if it were to run lean. You can set shut down delays if there is a lean spike upon system activation. If you run a wide band you can also shut it down if the system becomes overly rich like when your bottle runs or is running out. 
The people who say dry setups are less safe are looking at old dry setup methods that blow the nitrous through the MAF sensor which can be very unreliable and if the MAF sensor fails it will mean destruction. 
There are better ways now you just need to read about the interface from harris speedworks. Dry is the way to go if you ask me. If it werent for this setup i am currently running. I would not even mess with Nitrous at all if that says anything. It is so user friendly even i can understand it LOL!


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

haha I dont know nitrous at all and I was just looking around. Is there nitrous purge with a dry shot?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can run a purge with a dry shot, no difference. The Mass air meter should calibrate the fuel to compensate for the nitrous, but it depends on the power level you are shooting.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't get the $600 NO2 kit. Those are the ones that blow cars up. Realisticly, you looking at about $1500 for a real kit that includes all the safety stuff.

Dry VS wet is an arguement I won't touch. I prefer the idea of dry because I've seen alot more injectors fail the MAFs... plus easy of install is a plus. I would also tune for it just to be on the safe side although I've heard of several people just bolting on and going with no issues.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> Don't get the $600 NO2 kit. Those are the ones that blow cars up. Realisticly, you looking at about $1500 for a real kit that includes all the safety stuff.
> 
> Dry VS wet is an arguement I won't touch. I prefer the idea of dry because I've seen alot more injectors fail the MAFs... plus easy of install is a plus. I would also tune for it just to be on the safe side although I've heard of several people just bolting on and going with no issues.


An injector fail on a dry system will cause much
more problems than on a wet system. The wet system doesn't use the
injectors for enrichment, it sprays fuel directly into the intake.

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

A tune is also needed, but it's a catch 22. When you spray you need to pull timing.
The nitrous is a cooling gas, so the ECU will actually add timing
for the cooler charge. If you tune for spraying, then the tune when normal
driving won't be optimal. Some people use the arm switch to add a resistance
to the IAT circuit to tell it the intake charge is hot, and the ECU will pull timing.

Larry


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You need a window switch to pull timing out under boost.
Wet is safer than dry, but will be a pain with a mass air as it adds more fuel also, and may lead to a rich condition, but rich is way better than lean. Plastic intakes don't like nitrous backfires at all.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If you go wet or dry. Look into the microedge nitrous controller it is very easy to install and it controls just about everything.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

so the kits that are "specific for LSX engines" really doesn't cut it? I mean if it gonna be a few grand for the kit, installation, and tuning then would forced induction be a better investment?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Forced induction was always a pay up front deal, while nitrous was cheaper, but you payed everytime you use it. Alot of turbo guys run nitrous to compensate for spool up. I think you can safely run a $500 kit if you don't go crazy with the HP level.


----------

